# I wrote another short story..



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

...in fact I had finished this one first, but only just managed to proof, edit and publish it.

It is a ripping yarn about rivalry and mystery in a copper mining area in Australia in the 1880's. And, like all my stories, it has a stranger involved....who are they? Why do they do the strange things they do?

Check it out : Copper King Stranger (Stranger Short Stories): Gary Lewis: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Writing my stories has been so much fun...its probably a stretch to call it a 'business', as I make just 35 c for each sale (they are on Amazon for 99c)...but i look at it this way - 10 sales is a fence post on my farm!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I don't own a kindle or anything that I can get ebooks on but that looks very good.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## legacy (Oct 16, 2005)

hmsteader71

You can download a free Kindle reader for your PC depending on your version of Windows. Just Google Free Kindle for PC download. It should take you to Amazon.


----------



## ClickBeetle (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi. I am not sure if you are still around, but I was curious about this-never heard of it. Do you pay a fee to put your stories out there?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry to drift the thread - but how does that work. Do you set up as an Amazon seller? Do Amazon take their cut before you ge tthe money, or do you ge tpaid direct and then have to pay Amazon? How do you upload the story?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some of you asked how to publish your own book to Amazon.
Amazon.com : Self-Publish with Us


----------

